# Beaver



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ogden city is happy. They had some trees being chewed down along a walking path. They asked me to come in and remove the beaver. I have taking out of the 20' long area. The first pic is the largest ones. One weighed 39 lbs and one weighed 41 lbs. I found the entrance to their den in the bank of the river. The second picture is number 5 out of there and was caught today. There is at least one more in there. There was some brances stuck in the hole above him and he couldnt have put them there him self. This one is small, it is 26 lbs.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Dude!, I didn't think that Ogden had a beaver problem.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Apparently they have a problem with overweight beavers hanging out by the river trail. :shock:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, 41 lbs is a good beaver anywhere, especially big for being caught in town!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

After that last reply, All I can picture is.......


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What I meant to say was:
Wow, 41 lbs is a good _Castor canadensis_ anywhere, especially big for being caught in town!

Geezus, what a bunch of goofballs.

Boy Reb, hang on. This post has the potential to run longer than the one about the cigarette butts on the ice at Scofield, maybe as long as the Sasquatch listing, both on the old site!!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I pulled 6 out of a small ditch 2 years ago for UDOT. I had one that I am sure would have hit 50 lbs


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Are the hides worth anything these days?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Reb.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Are the hides worth anything these days?


Last forecast I saw said $20-$40. These have really done a lot of damages to the trees in the area. It makes it hard to trap these ones because there is a busy walking trail along the river. I usually get there about day break to check them to avoid all the people.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck Reb, the way houses are going up down there along the river the last thing the riparian timber needs is beavers.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are some big rodents!


----------

